# Paint Flashing



## Never-Miss (Apr 25, 2009)

:thumbup:Never-Miss eliminates paint flashing


----------



## 19Riggs88 (Apr 25, 2009)

Never-Miss said:


> :thumbup:Never-Miss eliminates paint flashing


Exactly when and where is Never-Miss supposed to help?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

19Riggs88 said:


> Exactly when and where is Never-Miss supposed to help?


http://www.onlinedrywall.com/NEVER_MISS_DRYWALL_MUD_COLOR_ADDITIVE_p/never miss.htm


----------



## Never-Miss (Apr 25, 2009)

When you touch-up behind primered or painted walls the mud will suck the sheen out of the paint making the paint flash. You can use it on your final skim to eliminate some touch up which is what contractors ahve started doing and if you have a level 5 you can touch up and not have to worry about missing your tuoch up or flashing saving time and money and it has been tested by all of the Manufacturers and has been approved not to void there warranty.


----------

